# UFC 148



## leandroab (Jul 8, 2012)

LOL sonnen?

Who watched it? I did laugh, but I know this shit is all staged. It worked perfectly...


Anyone likes UFC/PRIDE/K-1 that kind of shit?


----------



## leandroab (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sports-talk/123437-official-mma-thread.html


----------

